# 700x23 tube in 700x25 tire



## joshfinnie (Apr 18, 2011)

I fixed my first flat on the road the other day and boy was it an experience. Learned a lot of what to do and how to do it better.

As I got close and personal with my tire, I noticed that I had 700x25 sized tires. The issue is that I purchased a backup tube thinking I had the standard 700x23 sized tires on my bike.

Do I need to replace the new tube with an appropriately sized one? Or am I okay running a smaller tube than my tire?

What, if anything, can go wrong with doing this?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

No problem at all....I use 23c tubes in 28c tires without issues


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Like Dave suggested, tubes really stretch and you'll be fine. As the inverse, if you have tubes for slightly bigger diameters that still fit in the tire, you'll have the insurance of more rubber (for whatever that's worth) at a slight weight penalty.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

23 tube in a 25 tire is the way to go. Easier to change too.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

minutemaidman said:


> 23 tube in a 25 tire is the way to go. Easier to change too.


This, in spades.

I actually recommend always going with the smaller tube -easier to install properly, much less chance of getting it pinched between the tire and the rim, and I've never, ever, ever (meaning never) had any issues with tube durability. All punctures I've had from road debris have, er, you know, come through the thick tire and I really doubt any difference in tube thickness would make an iota of difference.

Plus, the smaller the tube, the less space the spare tube takes up in the saddle bag.


----------

